# Need help choosing a pet!



## NurseJen (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi everyone - 
I am looking to purchase a pet for my son's 11th birthday. I'm interested in a species of lizard as I am allergic to anything with dander and my husband allergic to anything with feathers. (Sort of limits you, huh?).

I'd like something that doesn't need live crickets and is calm enough to allow a child to handle it. The leopard geckos would be great, except for the crickets part. Any ideas, anyone?

Thanks.
Jen


----------



## roxanne86 (Feb 23, 2008)

how about a tortoise? all they eat is vedge, i got one for my lil brother when he was 12


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

if you do get a tortoise they need a diet of 100% weeds such as dandelion, plaintain etc.


----------



## roxanne86 (Feb 23, 2008)

yes dandelion leaves are a big part of diet, but not hard to get hold of!! they can also have kale, courgette, grated carrot, grated apple, and occasionally a bit of grape!


----------



## roxanne86 (Feb 23, 2008)

you can even get a complete dry food but its more natural to feed them vedge and leaves


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Yep. 100% weed diet with a bit of fuit and veg every now and then.

try and feed a wide varity of weeds not just one or two.

PM me if you're intrested in further details.


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Marginated tortoise or red footed tortoise. Only consume vegetation and are okay to handle as they are unable to scrabble and wont bite unless extremely provoked. I see from your profile you currently own a turtle so if a tortoise doesnt take your fancy what about a pair of aquatic frogs (Hymenochirus curtipes)?

These are lovely to look at and as they are fully aquatic they can be kept in a suitable tropical fish tank (pref not with other fish as they may become aggressive). These fellows are as simple to keep as a goldfish.
They feed can be fed mainly on fish flakes however they do agree with blood worms (can be bought dried or in liquid form). 

The only downfall about these guys is that they cannot be handled as they are just like a frog shaped fish.

Hows that?


----------



## neil777snake (Dec 6, 2008)

there are many veggie reptles on the market, why noy get one of these. Uromastyx lizards are vegatarians, grow to about 1 foot and can be handled no problem. they are very easy to care for as well..


----------



## wigey (Nov 24, 2008)

iguanas are vegees rough green snakes eat bugs but not mise


----------

